# the all in 1 40k board



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

hey guys im making my first wargaming board and i decided to make it all in 1 so that me and my friends can play all the expantions

well heres some pics nothin much just the plans drawn on the board and the two buildings ive built for it














and a pit that was blasted with a heat gun to be a sludge pit from a manufactorum



well hope you like my start to this c/c welcome aswell as any tips ypu have


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Good start, keep at it.I have heaps of terrain but no dedicated board yet.


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

hehe i got the panles to this board and it seemed almost everybody did aswell on heresy
you should jump on the band wagon buddie

also do you have any pics of your terrain on heresy?


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

sory for the double post but i did some work on the bord nothin much just some fence posts to go round the factory





and for the fence im loking for somthing ike this if you can tel me where to find it that would be a big help



-sam


----------



## Gog (May 27, 2009)

If you go on E-Bay and do a search for "Wire Mesh" in the craft section you can find A4 sheets of the stuff. 
Additionaly I think B&Q in the UK sells large sheets of it in the same are as metal rods and the like, ask a member of staff they should be able to shoy you.

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/Woven-Stainless-Steel-Wire-Mesh-A4-Sheet_W0QQitemZ160424377005QQcmdZViewItemQQptZUK_Crafts_Other_Crafts_EH?hash=item255a09baad

Thats a link to one of the many mesh ebay listings.

Alternatly you can get small bits of it out of filters for external wall fans, but thats costly unless you can find somone with bust ones.


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

well i finaly had some money to spend after mothers day and being out with friends
so i got some more stuff for the board

like the first floor of my factory







and i got some mesh for the fence thanks Gog for the help



and heres the factory behind its fences without any pipes or other stuff to help fill in areas


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

ok looks like no one realy liked the factorys start:biggrin: 

seriously though any one have ideas for the factory setting?
im trying to make this board realy detailed

and sorry for the double post i know it anoys some people:secret:


----------



## ChaosSpaceMarineGuy (Jan 29, 2010)

I too have my own board which isn't dedicated. I just can't come to a decision. 
As for suggestions for your factory setting.....just google/search it. I know it's not much help, but best I can suggest.


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

thanks for the idea but ive already done that a couple times but was unsucesfull 

yea for the factory i plan to have od pallets of ammo crates/ oil drums from the terrain battle field kit 
ive got a pvc pipe and corner to go frpm the building to the sludge pit

i was thinking of makinig little briges from the factory to small watch towers at the gate
but i had too much trouble so i im thinking of useing the movment trays from fantasy as the brige floor

if any one else has any ideas they wold be apreciated

-sam


----------



## ChaosSpaceMarineGuy (Jan 29, 2010)

I saw you had mesh wire for fences. I am unsure as to how much it costs, but if you wanted to go a cheaper route you could use "sewing plastic canvas;" just a thought. I might actually go with a Factory themed board. Your ideas are good!

Of course my terrain all has to be mobile since my table is fold able.


----------



## scubamansam (Aug 15, 2009)

the wire wasntto bad it was $9 for 8-10 feet id say i dont remember exactly its way more than i needed but it will keep me goin on other things like detailed bases for a while

and ya factory themed boards are realy cool my local gw is makin one it looks realy good

plus to give them an extra little somthing if you make turrets for planet strike you can have servitors attached for that mechanicum feelink:


----------

